# Better bottles than usual



## Screwtop (Jun 8, 2019)

I got some bottles that may be in your category of "cool bottles". If not, who cares? I love em'! 





Some of you may recognize that the green bottle is not actually a wine bottle, but a mineral water bottle from the Blue Lick Mineral Water company. The Sher-A-Coca was a nice find too. I paid $36 for all of them.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 8, 2019)

Some nice ones there for sure!  Not often you see mug base and applied lip crown tops from the States.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 9, 2019)

I love the old embossed slug plate type of bottles. My favorite is that one from Braddock, PA. Even has the address on it.


----------



## Screwtop (Jun 10, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> I love the old embossed slug plate type of bottles. My favorite is that one from Braddock, PA. Even has the address on it.




I tried very hard to find any info on it, but I couldn't even find that a brewery even existed in Braddock. Very weird.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 10, 2019)

Screwtop said:


> I tried very hard to find any info on it, but I couldn't even find that a brewery even existed in Braddock. Very weird.


I couldn't either. I've only known soda bottles to come from Braddock. I have one that says Higrade on the bottom and side.


----------



## goaliewb (Jun 10, 2019)

nice bottles!


----------

